# Sage Smart Grinder Pro - Not Fine Enough?



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi all,

I have been a espresso learner now for a year or two.

Bought my first espresso machine (Gaggia Classic - P&ID, Bottomless Porta, Pressure Adjusted & Upgraded steam wand) and grinder (Sage Smart Grinder Pro) from this forum.

I have been improving however now i'm starting to try refine my shots and i am having slight issues.

I am grinding 16-18 grams, and looking for 32-40 grams of coffee out.

Currently when the shots are running FAST, as in within 16 seconds to full output.

I have taken my grinder down to its lowest setting (1) and this is still not resolving the issue.

Using freshly roasted beans.

I am using a distributor after grinding then tamping.

Viewing the bottomless portafilter during the shot, its starts great, nice profile and even extraction. 
After 8-10 seconds the shot blonds and dilutes then runs fast and I end up with a watery shot.

Is the grinder just not good enough? or am i missing something?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Mark92 (Mar 30, 2020)

I dont have a SGP but I have recently been looking into them. When they demonstrate them online if you remove the bean hopper apparently there are more adjustments? May be worth checking out some youtube videos.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JPChess said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a espresso learner now for a year or two.
> 
> ...


 Potentially, as the post has said you can adjust it down to the next level.

I use my SGP on my barista pro as a dark roast morning coffee. For this I have the setting at 3. This same coffee is at 2 on my mignon. 
I use a lighter roast SO in my mignon which requires about a 0.8 (I'd day 0.2 is about 1 step on the SGP), so if I ever ground this coffee I'd expect to have to pull the burr out and change the setting.


----------

